# Going to Philippines to propose to girlfriend. Will Philippine immigration harass me?



## crx00 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm planning to propose to my girlfriend of a year next month. I'll be staying for 5 weeks and I got a 59 day visa from the Vancouver Philippine consulate and an outbound ticket. The last time I visited my GF the Immigration officer at customs in Manila looked at my passport and saw all my Philippines visa stamps and asked "do you have a wife or girlfriend?". I said no I'm visiting family (i'm filipino canadian but don't have a filipino passport) and let me go without hassle.

This time around I'll be bringing an engagement ring (value $7000 cad.), and it'll be my fourth time entering the Philippines in 12 months. The last time I entered was this past November. Should I be concerned the Immigration officer will give me a hard time since I'll have no choice but to tell them I'll be visiting my girlfriend and potentially disclose i'm proposing to her? (if asked by customs). I feel I should just tell the full truth (only when asked) when i'm at customs. Is it advisable just to put the ring inside my checked luggage? Has anyone had a similar experience? thanks!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have never had immigration at the airport even ask me a question. They take my passport, stamp it, and hand it back.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

crx00 said:


> I'm planning to propose to my girlfriend of a year next month. I'll be staying for 5 weeks and I got a 59 day visa from the Vancouver Philippine consulate and an outbound ticket. The last time I visited my GF the Immigration officer at customs in Manila looked at my passport and saw all my Philippines visa stamps and asked "do you have a wife or girlfriend?". I said no I'm visiting family (i'm filipino canadian but don't have a filipino passport) and let me go without hassle.
> 
> This time around I'll be bringing an engagement ring (value $7000 cad.), and it'll be my fourth time entering the Philippines in 12 months. The last time I entered was this past November. Should I be concerned the Immigration officer will give me a hard time since I'll have no choice but to tell them I'll be visiting my girlfriend and potentially disclose i'm proposing to her? (if asked by customs). I feel I should just tell the full truth (only when asked) when i'm at customs. Is it advisable just to put the ring inside my checked luggage? Has anyone had a similar experience? thanks!


Why not just put the ring on a necklace and wear it in and if they ask, be truthful and tell them it's your fiancees. I have never seen stipulations on the value of ones jewelry one wears such as rings, bracelets, etc. The customs form doesn't ask you what type and the value of your watch, necklace, ring, etc. that you are wearing.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Never, ever put anything of value in your check-in luggage. Stuff regularly goes missing and anything that valuable is just asking for trouble. Unless you can wear the ring don't admit to it as you will be liable to import duty as there is a limit on the value of goods that you can take in to the country, any country that is as duty free allowence. I beleive the Philippines is something like 10,000 pesos.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Keep the ring on you*



crx00 said:


> I'm planning to propose to my girlfriend of a year next month. I'll be staying for 5 weeks and I got a 59 day visa from the Vancouver Philippine consulate and an outbound ticket. The last time I visited my GF the Immigration officer at customs in Manila looked at my passport and saw all my Philippines visa stamps and asked "do you have a wife or girlfriend?". I said no I'm visiting family (i'm filipino canadian but don't have a filipino passport) and let me go without hassle.
> 
> This time around I'll be bringing an engagement ring (value $7000 cad.), and it'll be my fourth time entering the Philippines in 12 months. The last time I entered was this past November. Should I be concerned the Immigration officer will give me a hard time since I'll have no choice but to tell them I'll be visiting my girlfriend and potentially disclose i'm proposing to her? (if asked by customs). I feel I should just tell the full truth (only when asked) when i'm at customs. Is it advisable just to put the ring inside my checked luggage? Has anyone had a similar experience? thanks!


Keep that ring on you at all times and on a heavy chain. I don't see any issue you telling them you have a fiance or girl friend, what do they care, there's so many expats that have girl friends that turn into wife's, they know this, including those of Philippine heritage. If the Airlines require that you put that ring in checked luggage I'd get some insurance on that ring and several pictures.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Check-in luggage can be lost, damaged or delayed. I would not take the risk. Something of that value I would not let out of my sight. Mind you I wouldn't risk anything of that value on a girlfriend either, but that's a whole different topic.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

pakawala said:


> Why not just put the ring on a necklace and wear it in and if they ask, be truthful and tell them it's your fiancees. I have never seen stipulations on the value of ones jewelry one wears such as rings, bracelets, etc. The customs form doesn't ask you what type and the value of your watch, necklace, ring, etc. that you are wearing.


I would wear it on a necklace under your shirt and never offer anything unless asked. Or carry it in your backpack. Why not say you are on vacation visiting family (which she will be soon enough)? 

I agree, don't put the ring in checked bags.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I would wear it on a necklace under your shirt and never offer anything unless asked. Or carry it in your backpack. Why not say you are on vacation visiting family (which she will be soon enough)?
> 
> I agree, don't put the ring in checked bags.


Brought my wife new diamond ring from USA in Oct. In my pocket. No probs


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> In my pocket. No probs


Exactly. 

I've never had immigration ask anything but would say family if so. Been back and forth 7 times in 2 years.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

One thing you may want to consider is also getting her a cheap engagement ring she can wear while she's out and about in the Philippines and if someone steals it, no big deal. Save the nice expensive ring for special occasions or if you take her back to Canada.

I bought my wife a cheap 14k engagement ring with a cubic zirconia stone for like $200 and she feels much more comfortable wearing it around Manila than a much nicer expensive ring.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I find this thread amusing but can relate to it. I am thinking it wud be romantic to propose to my GF when we visit her hometown of davao this July. I wonder how to get the ring thru check in without 1 risk being stolen or 2 her seeing it. Wouldn't putting it in my pocket be contrary to emptying ones pockets? The necklace under shirt seems promising. The fake stone may work hmmmmm


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage Proposal*



crx00 said:


> I'm planning to propose to my girlfriend of a year next month. I'll be staying for 5 weeks and I got a 59 day visa from the Vancouver Philippine consulate and an outbound ticket. The last time I visited my GF the Immigration officer at customs in Manila looked at my passport and saw all my Philippines visa stamps and asked "do you have a wife or girlfriend?". I said no I'm visiting family (i'm filipino canadian but don't have a filipino passport) and let me go without hassle.
> 
> This time around I'll be bringing an engagement ring (value $7000 cad.), and it'll be my fourth time entering the Philippines in 12 months. The last time I entered was this past November. Should I be concerned the Immigration officer will give me a hard time since I'll have no choice but to tell them I'll be visiting my girlfriend and potentially disclose i'm proposing to her? (if asked by customs). I feel I should just tell the full truth (only when asked) when i'm at customs. Is it advisable just to put the ring inside my checked luggage? Has anyone had a similar experience? thanks!


If you are going to propose marriage to your girlfriend, and she says yes, will you marry her here in the Philippines or will you bring her to Canada? Think about the kind of marriage you both will have and where it will take place. If you don't wear the ring on a necklace under your shirt, you can put it in its box deep inside your carryon duffel bag that you hand bring onto the aircraft. If you bring a camera with you, get a backpack and you can use it as a carryon, put the ring deep inside the backpack, it will get inspected but that is OK.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Everytime I came here in the past when asked the purpose of my visit, I replied "Tourist" thats all no elaboration is required.

Short to the point answers...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



colemanlee said:


> Everytime I came here in the past when asked the purpose of my visit, I replied "Tourist" thats all no elaboration is required.
> 
> Short to the point answers...


This time tell them you are meeting your girlfriend to propose marriage. You shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## crx00 (Jan 7, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> If you are going to propose marriage to your girlfriend, and she says yes, will you marry her here in the Philippines or will you bring her to Canada? Think about the kind of marriage you both will have and where it will take place. If you don't wear the ring on a necklace under your shirt, you can put it in its box deep inside your carryon duffel bag that you hand bring onto the aircraft. If you bring a camera with you, get a backpack and you can use it as a carryon, put the ring deep inside the backpack, it will get inspected but that is OK.


Thanks for the tips! I was just concerned the last time I went there the border guard said I've been to the Philippines a lot lately and asked if I had a wife or girl friend there. So I figure from what all of you are saying it's ok to say you have a girlfriend (and also proposing but I guess I'll only tell them if asked). I can just tell customs I'm visiting my family and girlfriend. Customs won't give me a hard time with that answer. It's much easier just to tell the plain truth. 

I'll just hide the ring in my hand carry so it doesn't get out of my sight.

We talk about marriage a lot and we've pretty much come to the conclusion we'll get married in the Philippines since virtually all over her family and most of my family is there. After we wed I'll sponsor her and when the immigration application is approved she'll come to Canada. it'll take 9months to a year for that to happen. Is there a faster way? She has a multiple entry tourist visa to Canada.

The ring is a bit pricey, but my gf is pretty street smart. She works in makati, hangs out in alabang or the fort and lives in Nuvali. Places that are relatively less dangerous. She probably won't wear it if she's going to Tondo. I think she'll take care of it really well!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage visa*



crx00 said:


> Thanks for the tips! I was just concerned the last time I went there the border guard said I've been to the Philippines a lot lately and asked if I had a wife or girl friend there. So I figure from what all of you are saying it's ok to say you have a girlfriend (and also proposing but I guess I'll only tell them if asked). I can just tell customs I'm visiting my family and girlfriend. Customs won't give me a hard time with that answer. It's much easier just to tell the plain truth.
> 
> I'll just hide the ring in my hand carry so it doesn't get out of my sight.
> 
> ...



There really isn't a quick way for immigration to work fast, even for Canada. It will be your choice for either a Fiancé Visa or a Marriage Visa. The Marriage Visa takes time, especially if you marry before gong for her immigration. There are requirements that you have to meet, especially income, work, and home ownership, etc. One thing for sure is, if her immigration to Canada falls through, you can always live here in the Philippines with her and be happy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fuji0001 said:


> I find this thread amusing but can relate to it. I am thinking it wud be romantic to propose to my GF when we visit her hometown of davao this July. I wonder how to get the ring thru check in without 1 risk being stolen or 2 her seeing it. Wouldn't putting it in my pocket be contrary to emptying ones pockets? The necklace under shirt seems promising. The fake stone may work hmmmmm


Keep it simple


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> One thing for sure is, if her immigration to Canada falls through, you can always live here in the Philippines with her and be happy.


Raises a good question imo. Should one already decide when marrying a local in their country that they could up and move to the PI if the immigration falls thru? It does happen....then what are you gonna do with a wife you can't co-habitate with?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Raises a good question imo. Should one already decide when marrying a local in their country that they could up and move to the PI if the immigration falls thru? It does happen....then what are you gonna do with a wife you can't co-habitate with?


You do what I did, if your spouse's immigration falls through, you come to the Philippines to live, she petitions you for permanent residency. You are here now and living with your wife.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> You do what I did, if your spouse's immigration falls through, you come to the Philippines to live, she petitions you for permanent residency. You are here now and living with your wife.


But I'm guessing you were at a stage in life that made that possible? If a young 35 yr old guy that needs their job to support themselves that might not be possible.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But I'm guessing you were at a stage in life that made that possible? If a young 35 yr old guy that needs their job to support themselves that might not be possible.


Probably. Read his other post. Many of us retired or disability its possible for us


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

There will be two major expenses for you to pay when your fiancée/wife goes through the immigration process, she will have to have a medical exam at St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila, which will cost about 15,000 pesos and takes 2 days. then the interview at the Canadian Embassy, not sure what the cost is there but I know at the US Embassy, it is about 11,000 pesos for the interview. You will have to compile a lot of documents, photos, receipts, income tax returns for the last 3 consecutive years. You have to meet certain income requirements for her to immigrate to Canada. She will have to attend an immigration seminar at the SFO. Just take one day and one step at a time with this. Follow the directions exactly, make sure every 'i' is dotted and every 't' is crossed. Be totally honest and truthful, never lie.

For my wife and me it took almost 2 years waiting time for the K3 Marriage Visa process.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I have traveled a lot and I can offer a bit of advice. Never offer any info to customs that they do not ask for and do not lie to them either. If you are caught in a lie your life trying to get into that country again can be from being painful to being denied.

I fly for a living, we went back and forth to the states a couple of times a day or after an overnight. I know people who have lied about bringing even an undeclared bottle of booze back with them, they get searched, it is found, then you are red flagged for 5 years. Every time you enter the country(Canada) again expect to be grilled and searched which for a pilot is a major inconvenience.

I don't think it matters whether you say you are going to visit family or girlfriend, they might start to wonder though if you suddenly started visiting your family numerous times a year if you didn't have that track record from before. Don't offer to them you are carrying a stone worth 7K though unless specifically asked.

Immigrating to Canada might be harder than you think. It was mentioned about income, property, tax returns etc. That is all valid info. You might also be better to wait for a while before going through that process. Just guessing but a year being married before applying might be advisable. They sometimes might think it is a marriage of "convenience" to get the person into the country.

From what I have heard, Canada is the hardest place in the world these days to get visas for, even tourist visas, that part I know from first hand experience. 

As opposed to the States, Canada doesn't have a fiancee visa program that I am aware of. When I was trying to get a visitors visa for my GF at the time I used a good forum which has a Canada Customs guy who answered Q's from people which was a great benefit. I will try to find the site and pass it onto you.

Best of luck in all your endeavours.

Cheers


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You mentioned earlier that she has a multi-entry Visa to Canada. Knowing from past experience how much hassle the Fiancee Visa was to obtain for my now wife and also hearing about the Marriage Visa hassles, might it not be easier to have her just come to Canada, get married and then apply. At least you would be together during the time. I realize this would eliminate the big thing about family involvement in the weddings here in the Phils, but then it would be less expensive. My view is based on my being a US Citizen, the Canadian rules may differ somewhat but some food for thought.

Fred


----------



## rakz105 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,
No one has the right to harass you anywhere.
If you have the proper documents then your entry will be uneventful.
Good luck.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

*reply*

I have two children with my pinay wife.Does that speed up the process time or make any differance for immigration?


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

Put the ring in a money belt around your waist ant the box in your backpack


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

bairdlander said:


> I have two children with my pinay wife.Does that speed up the process time or make any differance for immigration?


I try to get a younger female immigration officer and my experience when traveling with my family is that seeing younger fil-am kids puts the officer in a better mood because they think they're cute. My asawa is always asked for our NSO marriage certificate so I can get my 1 year balikbayan visa. I wouldn't say it speeds it up, but it makes it a more pleasant experience.

When I was single, if asked, I would tell the immigration officer that I was there to visit my girlfriend and not volunteer any other details unless asked. Just keep it short and sweet and it should be no problem. They get hundreds of guys there every day that are there to visit their filipina girlfriends.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

HondaGuy said:


> They get hundreds of guys there every day that are there to visit their filipina girlfriends.


Guys visiting girlfriends .. not girlfriends (in plural) I hope ..

If you are a foreigner that bit of information can work for or against you

Unless asked don't tell nothing...


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Best thing to do regarding the ring is hand carry it ! something worth that amount of money is too much of a temptation even for customs guys !
Take a photo of the ring and the receipt and when you get to the scanner tell the guys there you have a ring tell who it is for and show it too them !! 
You should have no problem


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

expatuk2015 said:


> Best thing to do regarding the ring is hand carry it ! something worth that amount of money is too much of a temptation even for customs guys !
> Take a photo of the ring and the receipt and when you get to the scanner tell the guys there you have a ring tell who it is for and show it too them !!
> You should have no problem


If you show it to a customs guy be prepared for a huge import duty.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you show it to a customs guy be prepared for a huge import duty.


Using an online duty calculator the total import duty on a $7000 ring would be about 62000 pesos.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Good info Gary. But I am not quite clear. Does this example apply to the ring as a GIFT being brought in to the country? Under what other circumstances would a duty be applied?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ring in wallet worked for me and declared the band as being "$100" value. The Wii I brought once, no box, was also for my "personal use" only while visiting and got by ok. Creativity. If worried, have her meet you in Hong Kong, propose there and she can just wear it then; I know a been there and done that guy. For sure later, she won't be wanting to wear that out and about in Manila, or about any other place. My wife has a "thrown down" ring for that purpose.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

My wife used to worry about jewelry but finally felt I want to wear it, so far so good, no problems yet.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fuji0001 said:


> Good info Gary. But I am not quite clear. Does this example apply to the ring as a GIFT being brought in to the country? Under what other circumstances would a duty be applied?


When you entre the Philippines you have a duty free allowance of I think it is 10,000 pesos. That covers everything that is not for your own personal use. If you can ware it you should get away with it. :eyebrows:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ignorant Bliss*

Funny, when I came years ago to move and marry here; I brought the wedding and engagement rings in the store's velvet box and just carried it in my pocket to prevent loss in luggage. Never even entered my mind to declare the thing and not one person said a word. I'd just put the thing in my pocket and forget it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree Jet. Just too much over thinking going on here. As long as everyone is aware of the law just in case, but apart from that just care on as usual.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

not sure if OP understood, in my opinion, telling too much unsolicited info is not healthy, in Philippines

Once I came in, I had a used CD player, and the officer with a smile asked "what is in your bag sir . "

I should have said personal stuff, instead I blurted out "CD Player"

with a smile the guy asked who I am bringing it for and proceeded to write a tax receipt of 1000 peso ..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Never volunteer any information and only give a bare minimum as necessary.

Fred


----------

